# The New Generation Group Builds-2013 onwards



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 4, 2012)

Okay gents, here is the new dated listing. *Could a mod please make this a sticky*.

*The Remaining Builds:*
GB.15. Aug 1st-Nov 30th 2012 - *Aircraft Carrier Planes*
GB.16. Nov 1st, 2012-Feb 28th, 2013 - *From WW1 to WW2 1918-39*
GB.17. Feb 1st-May 31st 2013 - *The Jet Age 1944-45/Recon-Transport-Observer Aircraft of WW2 Split Build*

*The Recent Poll Results:*
12 Heavy Hitters of WWII Allied or Axis, Single to Multi Engine
9 Aircraft Nose Art
9 Aircraft in Foreign Service WWII
9 Pacific Theatre of Operations land based or carrier launched WWII, Allied or Axis.
9 Seaplanes, Floatplanes of WWII, Allied or Axis.
8 Winter War and Eastern Front of WWII, Allied or Axis.
8 Mediterranean Theatre of Operations WWII.
8 Allied Manufactured Aircraft of WWII.
7 The Jet Age or What could have been.
7 Defense of Britain and the Atlantic WWII Allied or Axis.
7 Night War of WWII, Allied or Axis.
6 Allied Advance and Defense of the Reich WWII.
6 'Post-War Warbirds' Given a New Lease Of Life.
6 Military Conflicts of the 1950s.
5 Twin Engine Aircraft of WWII Allied or Axis.
5 World War I 1914-1918.
5 Prototype or Weird aircraft.
5 Vietnam French/American War 1950-1975.
5 Axis Manufacture Aircraft of WWII.
4 Helicopters Military or Civil all ears.
4 The Reich, its Allies and there Capture Aircraft.
4 Battle for France to the Battle of Britain Allied or Axis.

*The new listing with dates:*
May 1st–Sunday Sept 1st 2013 - *GB 18-Heavy Hitters of WWII Allied or Axis, Single to Multi Engine.*
Bombers, dive bombers, tank busters, ground attack, anything that delivers a heavy punch.\
Aug 1st–Sunday Dec 1st 2013 – *GB 19-Aircraft Nose Art.*
Aircraft must be based on an actual example of flamboyant personal or squadron markings. This one has no set period.
Nov 1st– Sunday Mar 2nd 2014 – *GB 20-Aircraft in Foreign Service WWI*I.
The last run of this build brought up some interesting subjects, it's worth running again.
Feb 1st- Sunday Jun 1 2014 - *GB 21-Pacific Theatre of Operations land based or carrier launched WWII, Allied or Axis.*
Self explanatory really but an opportunity to bring in the America, Commonwealth and Japanese aircraft from the occupation of China to the occupation of Japan.
May 1st- Sunday Aug 31 2014 - *GB 22-Seaplanes, Floatplanes of WWII, Allied or Axis.*
Lots of scope here from little single engine to those huge Blohm Voss mammoths if you can find the kit.
Aug 1st- Sunday Nov 30th 2014 - *GB 23-Winter War and Eastern Front of WWII, Allied or Axis.*
Scope to cover this bitter conflict that saw the partitioning of Poland in 1939 and the annexation of the Baltic States. The invasion of Finland in November 1939 by the USSR, the invasion of Russia (Operation Barbarossa) through to the Great Patriotic Wars that lead to Berlin.
Nov 1st– Sunday Mar 1st 2015 - *GB 24-Mediterranean Theatre of Operations WWII.*
Including the North African Campaign, the Eastern Mediterranean Operations, the siege of Malta and the Allied landings in Sicily. Good scope for Italian and Vichy aircraft.
Feb 1st- Sunday May 31st 2015 - *GB 25-Allied Manufactured Aircraft of WWII.*Scope across the board here from single to four engine aircraft in any role. Not just the main ones like America, Britain, The Commonwealth Countries, France and the Soviet Union but also countries like Poland and Czechoslovakia who had aircraft industries prior to invasion.
May 1st- Sunday Sep 6th 2015 - *GB 26-The Jet Age or What could have been.*
We all have a jet that we loved and always wanted to build, one that we loved to hate, one that we wished could have been and possibly would have been if it wasn't for politics or just one that has been hanging around too long in the stash.
Aug 1st- Sunday Dec 6th 2015- *GB 27-Defense of Britain and the Atlantic WWII Allied or Axis.*
Defense of Britain from the phony war to the 'D' Day landings in 1944 including Invasion Stripes coupled with the Atlantic War Mid 1940-1943. Opens the door for a host of aircraft, fighters, bombers, dive bombers, ground attack, land based or carrier based as well as Coastal Command aircraft either in search and rescue, ship launched, coastal or convoy defence and float planes.
Nov 1st- Sunday Mar 6th 2016 - *GB 28-Night War of WWII, Allied or Axis.*
Anything related to night operations such as bombers, night fighter, pathfinders, espionage operations and intruders.
Feb 1st- Sunday Jun 5th 2016 - *GB 29-Allied Advance and Defense of the Reich WWII.*
Taking in all fronts following the allied invasion across the channel, up through Italy and across from Eastern Europe.
May 1st- Sunday Sep 4th 2016 - *GB 30-'Post-War Warbirds' Given a New Lease Of Life.*
Civilian and military use of WWII types after 1945, including air show circuit birds, water bombers and crop dusters, museum examples, civilian airliners/ touring aircraft, foreign service post war, etc, etc...Would allow some of the odd-ball post war conversions and dubious airshow and museum 'camo jobs' a look in, as well some of the smart civvy schemes worn by ex-military aircraft.
Aug 1st- Sunday Dec 4th 2016 - *GB 31-Military Conflicts of the 1950s.*
E.g. Korean War Jun 1950-Jul 1953, Algerian War 1954–1962, Suez Crisis 1956.
Nov 1st– Sunday Mar 5th 2017 - *GB 32-Twin Engine Aircraft of WWII Allied or Axis.*
Huge scope here and again we can take it from prototype to production.
Feb 1st-Sunday Jun 4th 2017 - *GB 33-World War I, 1914-1918.*Aircraft in military service during this war. Nice bit of scope for those decorative flying circus machines and the mighty Red Baron.
May 1st-Sunday Sep 3rd 2017 - *GB 34-Prototype or Weird aircraft.*
From those that didn't get off the drawing board to those ones that went into prototype production and made the maiden flight. If the prototype went into full production then only the prototypes aircraft should be considered for this build.
Aug 1st-Sunday Dec 3rd 2017 - *GB 35-Vietnam French/American War 1950-1975.*Good scope here for American, Commonwealth, French and Chinese aircraft either land based or carrier.
Nov 1st-Sunday Mar 4th 2018 - *GB 36-Axis Manufacture Aircraft of WWII.*
Scope across the board here from single to multi engine in any role, land based or carrier.

*GB 37-Helicopters Military or Civil all eras.*
This could includes and rotor or prop vertical takeoff aircraft experimental of conceptual, such as Lockheed XFV-1 or Osprey CV-22.
*GB 38-The Reich, its Allies and there Capture Aircraft.*
Scope to bring in some of the lesser known countries involved with the Axis powers and the aircraft they captured.
*GB 39-Battle for France to the Battle of Britain Allied or Axis.*
Giving scope for allied or axis builds, not forgetting Italy and France.

My thanks for all your help and contributions guys, one trusts there is enough in here to keep you all happy and satisfied.......................and out of mischif.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 4, 2012)

Done Good Vic!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 4, 2012)

Good stuff Vic - thanks again for your hard work. Though, if I may, please check the dates on the first build. I think you mean it to end Sept 2, not Jun 2. Also may want to add the years at the first entry and when we cross into a new year.


----------



## ozhawk40 (Jul 4, 2012)

Looks like we are all set through to 2019! Well done Vic!

Cheers

Peter


----------



## A4K (Jul 4, 2012)

Cheers Vic! 
Echo Andy's request re the years too if it's no trouble.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 4, 2012)

Could be a good idea, otherwise, I wouldn't even get a chance to open the box, with my speed....


----------



## brucejscott (Jul 4, 2012)

Many thanks Vic. Well Done!


----------



## ccheese (Jul 4, 2012)

Well Done, Vic. I changed the June to Sept in GB 18.

Charles


----------



## Airframes (Jul 4, 2012)

Good work Vic. Not sure how I'm going to make a helicopter that's got ears all over it though .....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 4, 2012)

That was a lot of work! Thank you sir!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 4, 2012)

Many thank guys and apologies for the errors, I thought I had put the years in. I'll just put it down to this stinking chest and head cold and cough I've been battling with for 10 days or more. Am on the mend now and once again feeling like tackling a couple of choppers.


----------



## A4K (Jul 4, 2012)

Good on ya Vic, glad you're on the mend too.


----------



## rochie (Jul 4, 2012)

good stuff Vic


----------



## N4521U (Jul 4, 2012)

Yas done good for us Vic!
Many thanks......


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 4, 2012)

Looks like Karl has a cold too.

So Vic, 2019 to 2025 next?


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 5, 2012)

Yeah c'mon Vic you can do it! we need someone with experience at this sort of thing....


----------



## N4521U (Jul 5, 2012)

Crimea_River said:


> So Vic, 2019 to 2025 next?



Geez, that would put me at 76 to eighty bloody two??????????????????? holey crap!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 5, 2012)

Sure you will be in for the long haul Bill!


----------



## rochie (Jul 5, 2012)

Crimea_River said:


> Looks like Karl has a cold too.
> 
> dont know what happened there, guess i'm just wrecked did 78 hours at work last week got 84 on the rota this week !!!!!!
> changed it now
> So Vic, 2019 to 2025 next?



yeah come on Vic get cracking


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 5, 2012)

Crimea_River said:


> Looks like Karl has a cold too.
> 
> So Vic, 2019 to 2025 next?


 


Wayne Little said:


> Yeah c'mon Vic you can do it! we need someone with experience at this sort of thing....


 


rochie said:


> yeah come on Vic get cracking


 


N4521U said:


> Geez, that would put me at 76 to eighty bloody two??????????????????? holey crap!



And I'll be right behind you Wild Bill, brandishing walking stick and megaphone trumpet. 2019-2025 you say…………………..had enough trouble with the months and chopper ears on this one. May also have to extend builds to 6 months a piece for us seniors, need more time to replace the bits we fed the carpet gremlin.

BTW. Cheers guys, it's been my pleasure.


----------



## Peebs (Jul 5, 2012)

Great Job Vic, I don's think I'm going to be able to wait till 2017 to build my Horten though! lol


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 6, 2012)

glad you found the the time Vic, Cheers mate!


----------



## Catch22 (Jul 6, 2012)

I don't even want to think that far ahead, don't want to be in my 30's! 

Actually, I'll toss this in here. I've got an F-14 that I glued the pancake together on, but it's only two pieces, would I be able to enter that into the carrier GB?


----------



## destrozas (Jul 6, 2012)

That if the Mayans were wrong, hahaha, that's great to have the calendar to join groups and I have it in PDF, and printed in tabble a calendar with the audits of the work or the important things, great job again vic


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 6, 2012)

To my way of thinking Cory, if the build fits the GB theme and it gives you the drive to get a started model finished, no problems.


----------



## woljags (Jul 6, 2012)

well done Vic,thanks for all your work


----------



## Airframes (Aug 4, 2012)

just noticed there are two GBs which are very similar, and could cause confusion, not to say a repeat of the same stuff.
There's *From WW1, to WW2 1914 to 1939*
and _Between the wars 1919 to 1938_
Should the first one read 19*18* to 1939?
Whatever, they're the same!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 4, 2012)

Now I'm confused!


----------



## Wurger (Aug 4, 2012)

But I'm not. However Terry's note is correect. I would suggest changing the title to "Between the wars 1918 to 1939" like Terry wrote. Also if we want to cover the 1914 to 1939" time period of the aviation history, it might be. Thanks to that, there will be more opportunities for choosing and making a few more models of early planes methinks.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 4, 2012)

I think it might be better to have WW1 (1914 to 1918 ) as a separate GB, otherwise we'd be repeating the 'Between the Wars' theme.


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 4, 2012)

I agree Terry.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 4, 2012)

No problem for me. It sounds good. I agree as well.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Aug 4, 2012)

Just trying to do a bit of catch-up here guys. Correct me if I'm wrong but your recommending that we remove the duplication and the second 'Between the Wars GB', that would be GB.33 be changed to a 'WWI 1914 1918'. If this is correct, then no problem my end and if concurred I'll do the amendment.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 5, 2012)

Agree...


----------



## Airframes (Aug 5, 2012)

Yep, WW1, 1914 to 1918 as one GB, and Between the Wars, 1918 to 1939, meaning _after_ WW1 but _before_ WW2.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 5, 2012)

That's sounds good.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 5, 2012)

Wouldn't be better with 1919 as the Great war ended on 11th of November 1918? Just wondering...


----------



## Airframes (Aug 5, 2012)

Could do, but if it was specified after WW1, it could include late arrivals in new colour schemes, such as the Snipe. 
However, I see this more as 'The Golden Years' of silver wings - don't really want to see another parade of WW1 types, when they've had their own GB - and there's a _lot_ to go at, from biplanes to the new fangled, all metal monoplane, advanced airliners such as the Boeings and Douglas types, you name it, it's there, in one of the biggest, quickest development periods in aviation. It's a *20 year* period, so no excuse for repeating the same stuff again!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 5, 2012)

P-26 Peashooter me think myself!


----------



## N4521U (Aug 5, 2012)

So give us some definitive numbers and titles.

GB#16...... WWI 1914-1918?
GB#33......Between the wars 1918-1939?


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 6, 2012)

I'd rather the other way round, personally....I got planes for that!


----------



## A4K (Aug 6, 2012)

Just catching up here myself - new designations sound good to me.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Aug 6, 2012)

OK folks. This is it:

GB 16 – Between the Wars, 1918 to 1939. 
GB 33 – World War I, 1914 to 1918. The narrative has been amended.


----------



## A4K (Aug 6, 2012)

Good stuff Vic!

Possibly a PZL 23 or 37 for me if I enter the between the wars build, or maybe a DH 60G Moth.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 6, 2012)

Sounds good to me. Given I'm not over loaded, I might enter more than one - got a few ideas there.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 7, 2012)

I like that option!!  

Will dust off my Ki-10 Perry and K5Y1 Willow


----------



## A4K (Aug 7, 2012)

Good stuff Wayne, especially the Willow!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 7, 2012)

Cheers Evan, looking forward to doing both.....


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Aug 8, 2012)

Go for it buddy.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 8, 2012)

cheers Vic.....haven't done the rigging before.....GULP!


----------



## N4521U (Aug 8, 2012)

So now I gotta look for something other than my Jenny!
Not more research!!!!!!?


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 8, 2012)

The jenny was big between the wars,... barnstormer!


----------



## Catch22 (Aug 13, 2012)

I don't have anything for either!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 13, 2012)

I know a Jenny who's 'big'....


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 14, 2012)

Now, Now, Jan...


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 14, 2012)

Just a suggestion as I dont build models but help when I can or some one ask's but the float build could use a slight twist. How about adding ski's as well though doubt some one would build one as you probably need to custom build your ski's though just and idea. To better explain or understand what I mean check out his old link.

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aircraft-markings-camouflage/aircraft-skis-12149.html

All the best Paul


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 14, 2012)

The other idea was Hack aircraft that where not normally operatored by that squadron. As I said just another suggestion. You guys build them, not me.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks for that Paul on both counts and particularly the ski idea. Will wait and see what the general consensus brings forth.


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 14, 2012)

Vic Balshaw said:


> Thanks for that Paul on both counts and particularly the ski idea. Will wait and see what the general consensus brings forth.



No problem Vic and thanks for listening. As I have said I have never built any. Just like to reseach odd stuff


----------



## Airframes (Aug 14, 2012)

Maybe add 'skis' to the floatplane build? This one comes to mind, although there were only two of them .....


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Aug 15, 2012)

That would be my thinking also Terry and I'm I've seen a couple of options in the market place and there is certainly a number of articles covering conversions. I also though the idea of Hack Aircraft was good and could be added to the "Nose Art" GB.

Your thoughts please Guys.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 15, 2012)

My understanding of this build is; If it was designed to, or ever did, launch/land on a water-borne craft it would qualify. Therefore, a PBY would not, but a B-25 would.
Yes?


----------



## Airframes (Aug 15, 2012)

Basically correct Paul. I see the 'Carrier' GB as an ideal time to build and show carrier/ship borne aircraft, with such a vast selection to choose from (borne out by the variety in the GB so far), and a pleasant break from the endless procession of the same types, in different 'packages' in some of the GBs to date. Nothing wrong with Bf109s, FW-190s, P-51s and P-47s, Spitfires and so on, but it does get repetitive when the same 'favourites' keep appearing.
With many of the GBs listed as future 'events', there should be a wide variety of as yet unseen types emerging, and I'm personally happy that there are so many different types in the 'Carrier' GB so far - I expected loads of Corsairs and similar types already seen in other GBs - and there are still many, many more to choose from, without duplicating those already represented. In the Royal navy alone, I can think of 12 types off the top of my head which served post WW2 - multiply that by other carrier-equipped navies, and we're looking at, potentially, over 40 or 50 different types even just for post WW2 !!


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 15, 2012)

Vic Balshaw said:


> Your thoughts please Guys.



Sorry Vic, other then the ski's and hack aircraft I gave you I am out of ideas for the momemt thought I like the idea


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 15, 2012)

What about those lovely Cats and their sea tenders, where they sometimesm travelled on, got their repairs etc., etc...does that make them a ship borne aircraft?


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Aug 16, 2012)

Not going to go there Jan, that's a minefield.


----------



## N4521U (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm warming to the idea of Between the Wars GB, #16 changed from WWI. There were so many development AC, like the Supermarine S.6B racing float plane, even the Southern Cross tri motor, both in 1/72nd. Took me a few days of hunting to find something just a bit different, but still lookin. 

I thought there would have been more F4U's in the Favorite, now they show up in carrier, go figure. But the Current #14, and #15 carrier are giving me reason to build my HS-4 whipper snippers. Lookin forward to #21 PTO!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Aug 16, 2012)

N4521U said:


> Lookin forward to #21 PTO!



Thinking of nipping across the Tasman Sea for that GB, got me a "CORSAIR" with RNZAF markings for this one. Nice little build for our 70th milestone.


----------



## N4521U (Aug 16, 2012)

#21 will be a Wake Island F4F little dio as after the the battle.

Annie says I can build another cabinet if I need to. But this one will be just big enough for two 1/48ths side by side, closer shelf spacing but just the same height....... lucky me!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 16, 2012)

That sounds like a winner, think I'll do a pair of F-4-F's for it, One in prewar and one on the Lexington. How many years to that one?
I got glass shelves in mine, you can stack them closer if needed.


----------



## destrozas (Aug 16, 2012)

for GB-16, almost certainly makes the Vultee V1a of the LAPE (Spanish Postal Airlines), the Spanish Republic


----------



## Rogi (Aug 17, 2012)

Can we still keep it ww1 to 1939? Since I had planed to do Baracca's Nieuport and these last minute proposed changes ruin that idea :S Please  I can't wait till 2017 to do the WW1 only build, that would suck then  I would pick out something for that too, but seriously I'd have to do a Russian Nieuport or something un-called for if it was changed to between the wars. Plus its so close anyway whats the harm of keeping WW1 as well, I'm probobly the only person doing a WW1 plane anywho  hehe which might be the problem :S *sigh* 

I will also not be able to show you guys my wood technique  nooooo :O I promise to finish this one  hehe in time


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 17, 2012)

I'd have no problem including WWI in the next GB. Hell, I could be dead in 2017!


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 17, 2012)

Holy god we have group builds till 2018.....


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 17, 2012)

Yeah, maybe you'll have a wife and kids by then!


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 17, 2012)

Crimea_River said:


> Yeah, maybe you'll have a wife and kids by then!



I hope not!!! Hoping to live my 20's as a single man and playing lots of hockey 8)


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 18, 2012)

That's what I did - except for the hockey part.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 18, 2012)

Now here is a question for GB 16....if your subject aircraft fits the 1918-1939 criteria but was used beyond the time frame specified can it be done in those markings and camo or is it strictly between the dates...?

My question is based on the K5Y1 Willow trainer which made it's first flight in 1933 and entered service in 1934 but was still being used up to 1945. The subject aircraft i wish to do dates to 1945.

the Swordfish also fits a similar time period too....1936 to 45 probably most famous for it's attack on Bismarck in 1941.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 18, 2012)

I am not one of the judging powers, but I would say both aircraft qualify. The point is, they were in service for the designated period, 1918-1939.

Charles


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 18, 2012)

ccheese said:


> I am not one of the judging powers, but I would say both aircraft qualify. The point is, they were in service for the designated period, 1918-1939.
> 
> Charles


Agree, if its the same variant that was in service in 1939


----------



## Airframes (Aug 18, 2012)

Hm. I see it as aircraft as they were in the time frame between the wars - this allows for another different selection of models, rather than have some which might have already been shown in, for example, a WW2 GB.
The idea is to have a GB depicting a different era in aviation. For example, it may be that a Gladiator has been entered in a GB depicting Malta, in the MTO GB, and if the same scheme was done for the 'Between the Wars' GB, then it would not be representative of 'Between the Wars'. However, if a Gladiator was depicted in the 'silver' finish, with say 43 Squadron checkerboard markings, then that _would_ be between the wars.
This will therefore provide a totally different display of finished models, rather than repeats of the same Messerschmitts, P-40s and so on which turn up in other GBs, although perhaps in slightly different colour schemes. It's a 20 year period of huge and rapid development in aviation, so there's a heck of a lot to go at, compared to the five year period of WW2, for example.
Hope this makes sense.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 18, 2012)

I know where Wayne is coming from on this one. The "Willow" trainer came in just a couple of schemes; a silver/red and an all orange. By the end of the war a nod was given to camouflage by painting green stripes randomly on the top and sides, leading to a truly interesting look!
What if his craft was built in the 30's but survived into '44 or '45 to get the stripes?
Wayne, if the judges rule "no", I'll do the silver/red, if you still want to do the orange one.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 18, 2012)

The decision I think will be up to the majority, but I do feel that a model depicting the aircraft _after_ the between the wars period would not be representative of the spirit and theme of the GB as, quite simply, it would not be _between_ the wars. 
The GB is really crying out for the 'Golden Age' of aviation, with so many record setters, record breakers, innovations and advances in technology and construction, that there really is no excuse to 'squeeze one in', when such a massive choice of potential subjects is available.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Aug 18, 2012)

I tend to agree with Terry, we should try to stick within this timeframe.

However I would like to refer to post #72, where I feel the Igor has a good point. The original GB program devised way back in early 2010 by Les did have GB 16 as 1914-1939 (see "The Next Generation Group Listing" post #1). In retrospect our recent changing of the 1914 date to that of 1918 would seem to be somewhat thoughtless for those who have geared themselves to doing something in the 1914-1918 era.

So I'm proposing that we revert to the original dates of 1914-1939 for GB 16. This should suit some people as the new 1914-1918 GB is way into the future by about 5 years.

Please guys, feel free to give your feedback on either of these two subjects, it would be most welcome.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 18, 2012)

It's cool from where I sit, I have a Curtiss racer and the "willow", and if it changes to include WW1, I can dig out an old SE 5a.


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm for keeping the original 1914-1939 timeframe for the reasons Vic said. Also, agree with Terry on the pre-WW2 service comment.


----------



## Rogi (Aug 18, 2012)

Vic Balshaw said:


> I tend to agree with Terry, we should try to stick within this timeframe.
> 
> However I would like to refer to post #72, where I feel the Igor has a good point. The original GB program devised way back in early 2010 by Les did have GB 16 as 1914-1939 (see "The Next Generation Group Listing" post #1). In retrospect our recent changing of the 1914 date to that of 1918 would seem to be somewhat thoughtless for those who have geared themselves to doing something in the 1914-1918 era.
> 
> ...



I like  and thanks guys  I hope Baracca's bird will be a knock out when im done with her


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 19, 2012)

I have no problem with the time frame period either, I will still do the Ki-10 Perry to suit! 

Do want to do my Willow in the Orange and Green scheme though...


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 20, 2012)

Wayne Little said:


> I have no problem with the time frame period either, I will still do the Ki-10 Perry to suit!
> 
> Do want to do my Willow in the Orange and Green scheme though...


 
Wayne, you have peaked my interest to no end on either aircraft as I just broke out a bunch of my old Japansese aircraft books for some research for my own purposes hence the pictures you found today  will be watching this with keen interest in the next build.


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 20, 2012)

Not to hijack the thread but Wayne thought you might find this interesting. Supposidly this was cut from the side of a Willow and is on sale on ebay for a 1000 bucks but thought the picture might interest you more.

Oh and not to change your mind but if you not for sure on the Perry how about some thing really unusual. The Italian Br 20 in Japanese markings that flew with the Japanese from 1938-1939 in China


----------



## ccheese (Aug 20, 2012)

Crimea_River said:


> I'm for keeping the original 1914-1939 timeframe for the reasons Vic said. Also, agree with Terry on the pre-WW2 service comment.



I agree. Looks like my Grumman F3F-2 is in. Huh ?

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 16, 2012)

Vic Balshaw said:


> Okay gents, here is the new dated listing. *Could a mod please make this a sticky*.
> 
> *The Remaining Builds:*
> GB.15. Aug 1st-Nov 30th 2012 - *Aircraft Carrier Planes*
> ...



GB18: So very tempted to bring out my Tamiya 1/48 Lancaster for this one, 'Y' for 'Yorker'.....or Trumpeter's 1/48 Mk.III Wellington.
GB19: Have no idea yet...
GB20: Hope for maybe a decen't 1/48 Vampire by then, for the Swedish Air Force...
GB21: A good reason to build another USS Yorktown bird, CV-5 _or_ CV-10! 
GB22: Sorted! Got Catalinas, a Duck might even get a Kingfisher, then....the decision which to do!
GB23: Something from the Finnish Winter War perhaps... 
GB24: Tough one! That's for sure! Thinking a Swordfish and the Taranto!
GB25: Have no idea!
GB26: Swedish E/E Lightning or TSR.2!
GB27: Maybe a Catalina in the Atlantic camouflage or B-24...hmmm.
GB28: Got a couple of nightfighters for this one....
GB29: Have no idea!
GB30: Berlin Airlift me think here....
GB31: Korea and Suez! Maybe a F-86 this time and a Sea Fury?
GB32: If I haven't done my Wellington already, if so, the B-26 or....!
GB33: Whooopos! Have no idea!
GB34: Haven't got the foggiest!
GB35: Something from the USS Coral Sea CV-43 or a Wild Weasel bird....F-105!
GB36: Have no idea! See what's left of the stash! he he!
GB37: Huey!
GB38: Something from their Axis, Romania, Bulgaria, Hungary, something different for a change!
GB39: Beats me!



B-17engineer said:


> I hope not!!! Hoping to live my 20's as a single man and playing lots of hockey 8)



What you're saying is, that you're hoping to get a lot of stick?


----------



## Catch22 (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm in my 20s and living your dream. Mix it up a little if you ask me.


----------



## N4521U (Sep 17, 2012)

70
*GB 18*-Heavy Hitters of WWII *PO*J 1/72 Lancaster, a neighbor was one of the crew when it was lost in 1940* 
*GB 19*-Aircraft Nose Art. *1/72 A-20G Havoc, Hell-n-Pelican, Chas. Davidson pilot when it crash landed and abandoned in a marsh. It was used as a landmark. Recovered and restored now.*
*GB 20*-Aircraft in Foreign Service WWII. *P-40N flown by the only aborigine RAAF pilot named Waters, survived the war.*
*GB 21*-Pacific Theatre of Operations land based or carrier WWII *F4F-3, VMF-211 Wake Island. Flown by Lt. Davidson, last plane lost during the battle. Ace in ser. no. 211-1-10, lost in 211-1-9. Navy Cross*
71
*GB 22*-Seaplanes, Floatplanes of WWII, Allied or Axis. *PBY, VP-53 flown by Lt. Davidson*
*GB 23*-Winter War and Eastern Front of WWII, Allied or Axis. *Yak in winter paint, Lily of Leningrad*
*GB 24*-Mediterranean Theatre of Operations WWII. *Who knows, I'll be so old during this one....*
*GB 25*-Allied Manufactured Aircraft of WWII. *Dunno*
72
*GB 26*-The Jet Age or What could have been. *Dunno*
*GB 27*-Defense of Britain and the Atlantic WWII Allied or Axis. *Dunno*
*GB 28*-Night War of WWII, Allied or Axis. *Dunno*
*GB 29*-Allied Advance and Defense of the Reich WWII. *Dunno*
73
*GB 30*-'Post-War Warbirds' Given a New Lease Of Life. *California Air National Guard P-51D, Hayward Sqn. 1/32 Tamiya, silly me I got two so Ill use the second on this*
*GB 31*-Military Conflicts of the 1950s. *Bob Love's F-86 from Korea*
*GB 32*-Twin Engine Aircraft of WWII Allied or Axis. *Doug Lacey's restored PV-2 Harpoon, 1/72 in Navy colors*
*GB 33*-World War I, 1914-1918.Aircraft in military service during this war. *A Davidson flown F2-b RFC ace, Palestine.*
74
*GB 34*-Prototype or Weird aircraft. *Dunno I'll turn 74 during this build*
*GB 35*-Vietnam French/American War 1950-1975. *L2, I've always like this twin that only needs a single engine land license to fly!*
*GB 36*-Axis Manufacture Aircraft of WWII. *Dunno*
*GB 37*-Helicopters Military or Civil all eras. *Maybe my SH-34J if...*
75
*GB 38*-The Reich, its Allies and there Capture Aircraft. *Dunno*
*GB 39*-Battle for France to the Battle of Britain Allied or Axis. *Dunno*


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Sep 19, 2012)

Looks like you and I will be a couple of old timers together Old Bill.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm in no rush to look too far ahead...


----------



## N4521U (Sep 19, 2012)

Youre not That old Vic.
An not too sure how many kits ahead I should buy Wayne.

And where did my GB icons go......?


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 20, 2012)

KISS principle....One GB at a time Bill!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Sep 20, 2012)

I was wondering about the GB icons also...


----------



## KoJo (Sep 30, 2012)

I have a question about GB.17. Feb 1st-May 31st 2013 - The Jet Age 1944-45/Recon-Transport-Observer Aircraft of WW2 Split Build.. more about the jet age portion. Does a Nakajima Ki-201 Karyu comply with the GB? It was a Japanese copy of the ME-262 that was started but did not get completed due to the war ending? It seems to fall into the grey area of 1945/1946.


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 30, 2012)

Works for me.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Sep 30, 2012)

Not sure if I can answer this one directly Kojo, its part of the old list which I had no involvement with. My assumption is that this GB is for aircraft that achieved flight which would put your nomination outside the criteria. However that is just my thought, so let's just see what the other forum members thought are.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Sep 30, 2012)

I think the "jet age '44-'45" is too narrow anyways, (what do we have there?, '262's and meteor's, basically) so I say why not!?


----------



## KoJo (Sep 30, 2012)

What ever complies with the rules is what I will do. The kit is a ME-262 but I was thinking of doing it in Japanese markings since the Nakajima 201 was being built as a "copy" of the 262. Technically it was just a hair bigger and also never completed construction. The design was proven but this never flew. It was supposed to fly toward the end of 1945 and go into full operation in 1946 was the original plan. 

Just let me know if it works or not to the rules of the GB.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Sep 30, 2012)

Some more modification would be in order also; the airframe differed in the lower part of the tail, IIRC.


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 30, 2012)

I have an Ar-234 lined up for this one. Will likely pass on the next GB to get some other project out of the way and to maybe make some bases for what I have.


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm Ok with the Ki-201. I also agree with Paul that the dates are a little too narrow. Maybe we could open it up a little to include the first generation of jets in the late 1940s. Some pretty interesting subject matter there that wouldn't be covered in any of the other group builds.


----------



## KoJo (Oct 1, 2012)

There were alot of jets made that flew during the war but just did not make it into full production like the Ho229. Now I know there is going to be a what if GB later on which I imagine would be all the aircraft designed on paper but never built or started to built and would fall under the "Luft 46" theme. The Kyushu J7W was made as a pusher prop plane which did exist and was fully built, there was plans for a jet powered version but that was on paper only. Just trying to figure out where the line is drawn.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 1, 2012)

From what I remember of discussion at the time, this GB was originally intended as an 'early jet age', something like 1945 to 1950. 
Personally, I would rather see other types, such as the proposed or prototype German stuff, in a totally separate, almost 'fantasy' Luftwaffe '46 build - but I don't really think that this is totally pertinent to this forum either.


----------



## destrozas (Oct 1, 2012)

fence because I'm expecting a Arado E555 to do in this GB, it'll have to do the fence salamder, blitz or me262b1 I have for here


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 24, 2013)

One of my options for GB18. Same problem here as with a Coastal Command B-24D, that swapped rear turret, why couldn't they just leave things alone! 

*May 1st–Sunday Sept 2nd 2013 - GB 18-Heavy Hitters of WWII Allied or Axis, Single to Multi Engine.
Bombers, dive bombers, tank busters, ground attack, anything that delivers a heavy punch.*

*Mission:* Warsaw supply drops

*Date:* 15th August 1944

*Unit:* No.1586 Special Duties Flight

*Type:* Liberator VI

*Serial:* KG890

*Code:* GR-S

*Base:* R.A.F. Brindisi, Italy

*Location:* Nieszkowicach Wielkich, Bosnia

*Pilot:* Fl/Lt. Marian Zbigniew Szostak 76684 P.A.F. Age 28 Killed

*Pilot 2:* W/O. Jozef Bielicki 793845 P.A.F. Age 22 Killed

*Fl/Eng:* Fl/Sgt. Wincenty Tudeusz Rutkowski 792934 Age 23. Killed

*Nav:* Fl/Lt. Stanislaw Daniel 0735 P.A.F. Age 34. Killed

*Air/Bmr:* W/O. Tadeusz Dubowski 794215 P.A.F. Age 21 Killed

*W/Op/Air/Gnr:* Fl/Sgt. Jozef Witek 794534 P.A.F. Age 29. Killed

*Air/Gnr:* W/O. Stanislaw Malczyk 793506 P.A.F. Age 28. Killed

*Reason For Loss:*

Fl/Lt. Marian Zbigniew Szostak and this crew were classed as one of the most experienced aircrews and a great loss to the P.A.F. 

These supply drops were made up from volunteer crews and this crew had made their first drop on the 8th August, all three crews (only three could be mustered for the first drop) made good drops to the Warsaw fighters on the ground. On the 13/14th August a further 54 aircraft made more drops but this time with limited success. 

Heavy losses were experienced by the crews, 29 aircraft made drops on Warsaw but about a third of these missed the Polish Home Army and Freedom Fighter enclaves. 20 aircraft had to abandon the mission altogether for various reasons. 11 failed to return and most of the rest were so seriously damaged that they had to be written off.

The R.A.F. lost five crews on this raid, S.A.A.F. also lost another 5 crews and the P.A.F. KG890 was also lost. Searchlights blinded the aircrews trying to make the drops which were made from as low as 100 ft!Flak was extremely heavy over the target and the German night fighters were also very active. KG890 was shot down by one of these German night fighters.






KG890 GR-S Being prepared in early August for Warsaw drops.





KG890 GR-S Engine test run


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 24, 2013)

My other option, the one that I'll most likely aim to do, is this Vickers Wellington Mk. Ic....

*Mission:* Bremen, Germany (Deshimag shipyard)

*Date:* 25/26th June 1942

*Unit:* No. 304 Squadron (Polish)

*Type:* Wellington IC

*Serial:* DV441

*Coded:* NZ-Q

*Location:* North Sea

*Pilot:* P/O. Jan Kramin (1) P-1604 P.A.F. Age; 22, Missing (Born; Klimanowice, Poland.)

*Co/Pilot:* Sgt. Henryk Kué 792037 P.A.F. Age; 27, Missing (Born; Sokolów, Poland.)

*Nav:* Fl/Lt. Marian Józef Dydziul P-0190 P.A.F. Age; 37, Killed (Born; Suwalki, Poland.)

*W/Op:* Sgt. Tadeusz Kamyszék 783875 P.A.F. Age; 32, Missing (Born; Pozaniu, Poland.)

*Air/Gnr:* Sgt. Jan Wojtaś 781144 P.A.F. Age; 28, Missing (Born; Baranowie, Poland.)

*Air/Gnr:* Sgt. Nikita Mikolaj Talach 781912 P.A.F. Age; 26, Missing (Born; ? Poland.)

Reason For Loss:

Although based in Dale this aircraft together with a further 6 Wellington's from 304 squadron took off from Bircham Newton, Norfolk as part of the famous 1000 bomber raid on Bremen (Although 960 aircraft became available). DV441 (204 squadron were part of coastal command at this stage of the war) was shot down by a German night fighter but no further details are available to date.
It is reported that the complete crew drowned but only the body of Fl/Lt. Marian Józef Dydziul was recovered.











Wellington IC DV441 NZ-Q




















Left to right: Jan Kramin, Henryk Kué, Marian Dydziul, Tadeusz Kamyszék, Jan Wojtaś, Nikita Talach.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Feb 24, 2013)

Both would be great choices Jan and the information with pictures is well presented.


----------



## Rogi (Jun 16, 2013)

You can count me back in on these GBs gentlemen when the Nose Art GB roles around  got some sabres and some F-16s in the stash that would be perfect for these


----------



## rochie (Jun 16, 2013)

had mine lined up,P-47 and a Sabre, both in RAF markings but will now miss the next few GB's due to moving house !!!!


----------



## Rogi (Jun 16, 2013)

rochie said:


> had mine lined up,P-47 and a Sabre, both in RAF markings but will now miss the next few GB's due to moving house !!!!



Sabre, P-47 Good  = like, moving house = bad  

Sucks but its good to hear, are you getting a biger space for airbrushing rochie?


----------



## A4K (Jun 17, 2013)

Good luck with the move Karl! 
Could be out of this and the next few GBs myself for same reason - will know by next week if we go to Ireland or not, moving in July if yes.


----------



## rochie (Jun 17, 2013)

Rogi said:


> Sabre, P-47 Good  = like, moving house = bad
> 
> Sucks but its good to hear, are you getting a biger space for airbrushing rochie?



we are moving in with my wifes folks for a while (6 - 8months) so we can save some cash for a deposit to buy our own house.

but thanks guys

Good luck Evan


----------



## A4K (Jun 17, 2013)

Cheers mate, and best of luck yourself with the savings. 
That's a big part of the reason we're probably heading to Ireland (pending result of a job interview Ivett has this week). Simply no way to earn properly here in Hungary.


----------



## Rogi (Jun 17, 2013)

rochie said:


> we are moving in with my wifes folks for a while (6 - 8months) so we can save some cash for a deposit to buy our own house.
> 
> but thanks guys
> 
> Good luck Evan



Always a good thing to save  Parents are great   (this is coming from me, who still lives with his


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Dec 9, 2013)

You know what would be fun, what if there was a GB for your favorite fighter as if you were the pilot? You know, create your own nose art and have the markings of your favorite unit.


----------



## N4521U (Dec 9, 2013)

Yeah well................. it would have to take place in Nov 2018!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 9, 2013)

Unless, it's an unofficial one....


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 9, 2013)

Go for it. My Unofficial Dora build was a success. Mind you, I'm more for historical accuracy so this particular build is not one that I'd join.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 22, 2014)

Looking forward to this one next year, being the 75th anniversary of the Battle of Britain....10 July – 31 October 1940 (3 months and 3 weeks)

_Aug 1st- Sunday Dec 6th 2015- GB 27-Defense of Britain and the Atlantic WWII Allied or Axis.
Defense of Britain from the phony war to the 'D' Day landings in 1944 including Invasion Stripes coupled with the Atlantic War Mid 1940-1943. Opens the door for a host of aircraft, fighters, bombers, dive bombers, ground attack, land based or carrier based as well as Coastal Command aircraft either in search and rescue, ship launched, coastal or convoy defence and float planes.
_


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 22, 2014)

Man that will be a large variety.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 22, 2014)

Would like to think that it'll be popular.....


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 22, 2014)

That's gonna need some clarification. How can "Defense of Britain" involve Axis aircraft? Unless that part refers to the Atlantic campaign...? Anyway, I wasn't planning any Axis builds for this one any way. I'll likely do a 404 Squadron Beaufighter.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 22, 2014)

So many choices, what to do, what to do...??

Hopefully, by then, I should have managed to finish at least _something!_


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 22, 2014)

Yea, well I have no room to laugh myself.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 22, 2014)

My mojo must be floating or flying around somewhere....


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 17, 2016)

Just bumping this to the top. Nothing to see here....carry on.


Geo


----------



## Catch22 (Mar 30, 2016)

Heh, looking at this list I actually have something for the vast majority of the remaining GBs. Obviously I won't do every kit here for them but I'm apparently well stocked.

May 1st- Sunday Sep 4th 2016 - *GB 30-'Post-War Warbirds' Given a New Lease Of Life.*

1/48 Special Hobby RCN Seafire
1/48 Tamiya RCAF Mustang
1/48 Academy RCAF Mitchell
1/48 Phoenix RCN Firefly

Aug 1st- Sunday Dec 4th 2016 - *GB 31-Military Conflicts of the 1950s.*

1/48 Revell/Hasegawa F4U-7
1/48 Trumpeter F9F
1/48 Italeri F7F

Nov 1st– Sunday Mar 5th 2017 - *GB 32-Twin Engine Aircraft of WWII Allied or Axis.*

1/48 Great Wall P-61
1/48 Italeri Boston
1/48 Tamiya Beaufighter
1/48 Hasegawa P-38
1/32 Revell He 219

Feb 1st-Sunday Jun 4th 2017 - *GB 33-World War I, 1914-1918.*

1/32 Wingnut Wings Albatros D.V (still on its way from NZ)

May 1st-Sunday Sep 3rd 2017 - *GB 34-Prototype or Weird aircraft.*

1/48 Special Hobby F2G Super Corsair
1/48 Tamiya Do 335

Aug 1st-Sunday Dec 3rd 2017 - *GB 35-Vietnam French/American War 1950-1975.*

1/48 Eduard MiG-21
1/48 Eduard F6F

Nov 1st-Sunday Mar 4th 2018 - *GB 36-Axis Manufacture Aircraft of WWII.*

1/48 Eduard Fw 190D-9
1/48 Dragon Ta 152C
1/32 Hasegawa J2M
1/48 Meng Me 410
1/32 Tamiya A6M2

Don't have any helicopters, but that's so long away anyway.


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 30, 2016)

Good stuff. I am rather less well-supplied and have many kits that will not fit into the remaining GBs. I'll be doing a lot more start-to-finish builds down the road


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 31, 2016)

I'm out for GB 33 & 34.


Geo


----------



## Catch22 (Mar 31, 2016)

Yeah, with my track record I'm more than likely going to miss the odd one but it's nice to know I won't have to buy a kit if I want to get in on a GB. Though since when has that stopped me before?


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 4, 2016)

I have too many to choose from for each of the remaining group builds except the helicopter one for which I only have 1 gyrocopter.
Really looking forward to the next GB. Planning on doing the same P-51 I did in GB#11 when it was in service with the Dominican republic in the 1950s. I'll have to make all the decals myself.


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 4, 2016)

What decals are you looking for Glenn? I'm sure I have left-overs from the Hobbycraft P-51 sharkmouth kit.


Geo


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 5, 2016)

Thanks George but it's the Dominican republic national insignia and other markings that are specific to the aircraft. I don't think any of these are going to be commercially available. I've already been messing around on the computer and I've come up with something but it still need to be tweaked quite a bit.

The actual aircraft still exists and is on a post outside the Dominican republic's Air Force Base although not in exactly the same markings that I will be using.


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 5, 2016)

Glenn, if this is the look you're after, they were in the Hobbycraft kit as well as for a couple other Latin American P-51s. If I recall, there were 4 different colored shark mouth markings, blue, red, black and yellow. I get home Tuesday night and I'll go through my decals.







If I find them and you want them, I'll blast them off to you.


Geo


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 5, 2016)

I amazed someone (even Hobbycraft) made that as a decal option. That is from the same time period that I need. If they have it for the blue squadron that would be almost perfect. All I would have to come up with would be the fuselage and tail numbers which are the only part of my graphics that I'm 100% happy with at this point. If you could dig those decals up for me I would be eternally grateful to you George.

First pic of a bird from the same squadron
Second pic is the "Millie G" assshe is today (or at least was as of a few years ago) on a pole in a somewhat different paint scheme
The third is what I'm looking for and the fourth is the graphics I've worked up so far which I'm not really happy with except for the numbers


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 6, 2016)

Okie dokie.....I'll check when I get home. I'm pretty sure this is the kit I used so if I don't have the decals you can check it out if you wish. Contact the seller and see if he can send you a pic of the decals

HobbyCraft 1/48 P-51 Sharkmouths Model kit

Geo


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 6, 2016)

interesting variation of markings...


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 7, 2016)

Agreed. The blue looks like a relatively simple mask job.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 7, 2016)

That's a good one Glenn, and it'll be great if Geo has the decals.
If not, there may be some available - there was a series, including some for Latin American countries, and other relatively obscure air forces, I think produced by a Brazilian company, under a title something like 'Roundels from around the World', which were advertised a couple of years back.
I'm fairly sure I saw some decals in the range for the Dominican Republic. 
Sorry I can't be more specific, but a search might come up with something, and one place to try, which seems to have lots of unusual and OOP items, is The Aviation Megastore, in Amsterdam, Holland.


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 7, 2016)

If you end up needing help with the graphics Glenn I can certainly do so.


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 8, 2016)

I'll see if I can find those decals on the Internet Terry. And thanks for the offer Cory. I'll tale you up on it if all else fails. I'm watching one of those Hobbycraft kits on eBay that I can get if George can't find the decals.


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 13, 2016)

Sorry Glenn, went through my decal stash twice....nada. This was one of my early builds and possibly chucked them before I realized the value of saving everything not used. I also realize I need a better system of storing spares.


Geo


----------



## Airframes (Apr 13, 2016)

When you've sorted that better system Geo, let me know - I don't have _any_ system, just a couple of boxes here, another couple there ...


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 14, 2016)

Found the decals in another P-51 box but not the ones you need Glenn. Also, the kit, at least mine, never came with the blue markings, just red black and yellow. Terry, right now I have two large tupperware tubs along with 3-4 desiccant packs. One tub contains purchased decals and the other contains kit leftovers. I need two more - Allies and Axis.

Geo


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 14, 2016)

No Problem George. I may pick one of those kits up on eBay just for the decals, I have a watch on several of them. Not sure if I will though, I looked at the decal sheet in one of the eBay pictures and as you say there is no blue option so I'd be doing the lightning bolts by masking.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 13, 2016)

So between now and some time in 2019, there isn't one GB for which a single-engined RAF WW2 aircraft qualifies, unless it fought in the Battle of France (GB 39).

Just sayin'.......


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 15, 2016)

True, but 5 of the past 6 did have at least some that could. Poor distribution if anything.


----------



## destrozas (Jun 15, 2016)

As andy says, it would be good if moderators and administrators to make proposals for new GB, these are mine:

I would like to make a GB of civil war Spain (GCE), of course it would be for when they finish all that there planned and Andy says that would be great to make a GB Battle of France, another battle of Holland and Belgium, has always liked the idea of making a Fokker G1a of Luchtvaartafdeeling.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 16, 2016)

You know we could do another Split one....join a couple together or add something to create a double or two, to increase the scope of biulds and maybe get more guys involved


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 16, 2016)

I'm liking that idea Wayne. Let's open up the discussion and collect some ideas for potentially splitting the remaining GBs. I'd suggest more WW2 themes as lots of the remaining ones are non-WW2 related. I will think of some tonight and post.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 16, 2016)

Sounds like a plan. I'll have a look at what's lined up so far, and maybe throw in a suggestion or two.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 16, 2016)

So, of the remaining GB's I could see splitting the following:

GB 31 50's conflicts - Reason: non WW2
GB 33 WW1 - Reason: non WW2
GB 34 Prototype/weird - Reason: narrow scope
GB 35 Vietnam - Reason: non WW2
GB 37 Helicopters - Reason: Not a F!cking Plane!!!!

The other remaining ones have fairly broad scope and I would propose leaving these alone.

That makes 5 possible new GBs to split into these. I would propose:

Training Aircraft of WW2
"North of 60" - WW2 in the north (Norway, Finland, Northern Russia, Aleutians
WW2 RAF Aircraft
WW2 Over Water - another one for carrier based long range patrol, or amphibious aircraft
Biplanes of WW2


----------



## Airframes (Jun 16, 2016)

Sounds good. I still fancy the Korean war part of the '50's Conflicts' though.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 16, 2016)

Sure. It would not be eliminated, just split. Though if others don't want to split this one, that's fine. It's only a proposal.


----------



## JKim (Jun 17, 2016)

Cool... I like the idea of splitting the more "esoteric" GB's to get more participation. How about an "Other Nations" GB? Excluding the Big 5: USA, England, Germany, Japan and Russia. Or "Aces Only"?


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 17, 2016)

Add an alternative WW2 option to each of those Andy has noted, that would be a good start, couple you mention are rather good....

the North and aces works good for me....


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 17, 2016)

Just an idea for sub categories like

-Tank Hunters/Dive Bomber Aces
-Bombers that flew 25 or more missions 
- Battle damaged aircraft... Think it could get interesting
-Eastern Front (we've done so many a lot of these could be repeats but who knows )


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 18, 2016)

I'm all for double GB's....


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 22, 2016)

doubt many interested but always like the idea of float planes and snow ski's


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 23, 2016)

I'd have jumped at the chance, if I could have found a decent one of these in 1/48....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 23, 2016)

Maybe, just maybe....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 23, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 23, 2016)

Micdrow said:


> doubt many interested but always like the idea of float planes and snow ski's



Just for you and your ski fetish buddy, look what I just bought....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 23, 2016)




----------



## Micdrow (Jul 23, 2016)

Lucky13 said:


> Just for you and your ski fetish buddy, look what I just bought....



Sweet Jan, yeah not sure why I like to see them on snow or floats, guess its just because its unusual.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 23, 2016)

Hmm. I wonder if they had to use down hill runways ?
I've got me coat ................


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Jul 23, 2016)

Better yet, did they need Nordic ski tracks on the runway  right behind you Terry


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 23, 2016)

Airframes said:


> Hmm. I wonder if they had to use down hill runways ?
> I've got me coat ................



Oh no, not at all....they used the same thingmajigs, as they used for skijump don't you know....


----------



## Airframes (Jul 23, 2016)

And when taxiing, they did it Telemark style !!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 24, 2016)

Airframes said:


> And when taxiing, they did it Telemark style !!



Not the Telemark style no, they were more for the Free Style style when taxiing old boy....


----------



## Airframes (Jul 24, 2016)

What, turn left, stop at the bar, turn right, stop at the bacon stall ...........


----------



## Wurger (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 25, 2016)

Airframes said:


> What, turn left, stop at the bar, turn right, stop at the bacon stall ...........



Aye, but you forgot the stripjoint!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 25, 2016)

Too bl**dy cold for that !


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 26, 2016)

Airframes said:


> Too bl**dy cold for that !



You're _not _the one supposed to strip, ye muppet! 

Jeez....

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## javlin (Feb 26, 2017)

So why is it that the GB 32 has no icon?I noticed last week when I voted in the GB31 MC poll that a new GB was not going on?So I started searching and see the twins and a WW1 build going also??is it my computer or something?


----------



## Wurger (Feb 27, 2017)

It's all fine with your comp Kevin. Just I have lost my access to the ACP and can't create new sub-forums for the new GBs. Because it happend some time ago the threads of the GB32 and GB 33 have had to be posted in the main GB folder. Their titles start with '<-' and '<>' signes. It should help to find or notice them.


----------



## destrozas (Dec 8, 2017)

forgive me but we could not put to think that GB could do next of those that we have left ...., we are in the GB36 and we have organized until the GB39, we could put ideas to make models, as it could be airplanes of the Spanish republic 1929 -1939, or the Spanish Civil War (GCE), planes interned during WWII ...


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 8, 2017)

Yes, the thought has crossed my mind as well and I think that a new poll in the new year will be in order. We also need some ideas on how to keep these builds relevant as we have had some very poor participation in some. GB 36 has garnered some strong interest though.


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 9, 2017)

Just thinking about this yesterday as well. Though I do have some kits for a few of the upcoming GBs, I think we are all on this site for the same reason...WW2 and as Sergio mentioned (an era that I love) events leading to WW2. Perhaps we could go back to past WW2 GBs and tighten them up a bit. There is an "Aircraft of the Aces" GB but maybe do an Aces of the Med., BoB, SEAC, etc.. I myself didn't start GBs until #14, "Home Country Modern Aircraft/Spitfire Marks" and wouldn't mind doing some of the earlier ones. Just a Midnight thought


----------



## destrozas (Dec 9, 2017)

Crimea_River said:


> Yes, the thought has crossed my mind as well and I think that a new poll in the new year will be in order. We also need some ideas on how to keep these builds relevant as we have had some very poor participation in some. GB 36 has garnered some strong interest though.



Andy maybe a because in the time they were those GB were in summer and almost no one maquetea in those dates, vacations, courses, air shows, air shows or things like that, which makes people have little interest or no time to making models.
is to comment something because I was not active for a few months for the reasons given above because I was one of those who did not participate in 3 of the last GB


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 9, 2017)

Yep, I'm in the same boat. But don't forget that when it's summer here, our Aussie friends have their winter and vice versa.

George, I'm with you on the subjects and I tend to stick within the WW2 era or the time frame just before. I jumped into the Viet Nam GB just to help spur some interest but I think most of our small group just didn't feel inspired. Looking ahead, I don't hold much hope for GB 37 either. The last 2 are ones I have an interest in though. I tend to like GB's that have a theme that allows me to learn more about a particular battle, campaign, or personalities involved. I'd have no problem with revisiting some of the older popular themes as we did this last time with some success.


----------



## JKim (Dec 11, 2017)

Concur with Geo about the WW2 aspect. That's why I'm here. Some new ideas mixed with redoing some of the older GB themes might generate some interest. Out-of-box, all metal finishes, model brands (Airfix, Revell, or Hasegawa, etc), vintage kits, 1/72 or 1/32 (since 1/48 is the most common), aircraft-specific (all Mustangs, Spitfires, or 109's for example).


----------



## mikewint (Dec 11, 2017)

Crimea_River said:


> I don't hold much hope for GB 37


For meself, I have an armed Chinook waiting to be built so if God and the Cops are willing that'll be my entry


----------



## Airframes (Dec 11, 2017)

Some good ideas here, and I'd most certainly be interested in 're-visiting' a BoB-themed GB, maybe along the lines of my 'Hardest Days' theme, where a specific time period of around two weeks, within the time frame of the Battle, was the theme ?
Not that I have a compelling interest or reason of course - I only have around another 26 kits for such a GB !!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 12, 2017)

Seems we should Split and add something to GB37 to get the interest and participation up....

maybe your suggestion simply expanded Terry......Battle of Britain time period, options a plenty...!


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 12, 2017)

A split is a good idea. I have just one potential BoB subject and I'd have to even check if it qualifies.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 18, 2017)

I'm all for it!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 18, 2017)

i think a Battle of Britain theme is a good simple addition with lots of different aircraft that can be done including the usual suspects....and highly likely could attract some good numbers to join in.


----------



## mikewint (Dec 18, 2017)

As long as we keep the helos in


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 18, 2017)

We'd keep the helos Mike. Just have two themes as we've done before.


----------



## parsifal (Dec 18, 2017)

Ive noticed that GBs that don't include a WWII aspect generally don't do well. perhaps for the next poll, if must be paired with a WWII subject as a split build?

another way of approaching the next poll is to look at the numbers of votes that a given nomination has attracted. ive noticed that the builds attracting the lower levels of interest are those builds that tend to have received a lower number of votes in the first place. there are exceptions to that observation....the current build number 36 being one of them. We could organise the builds such that each category GB must have been supported by a minimum number of votes. that might require the combination of pre-set nominations in order to achieve the requisite number of votes.


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 18, 2017)

The reason that there are so few votes fro some is that the last GB poll was intended to cover a 5 year span with no repetition of subjects. That means that there had to be 15 to 20 different themes and it watered down the votes. Maybe we do as you suggest, pick the top ten based on votes, and poll every 2 to 3 years and throwing out those with low scores.


----------



## parsifal (Dec 18, 2017)

.....or teaming the most popular nominations with another build that the majority are interested in ???...That way the specialist builders are sill catered for if they want and we don't lose the majority because the build isn't to their interest.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 21, 2017)

We should get a short list on the go....

Popular Subjects version 2.....
Battle of Britain Revisted
Russian/Eastern Front Revisited
Mediterranean Theatre Revisited
Pacific Theatre Revisited
European Theatre Revisited


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 21, 2017)

Yep. It looks like BoB is a good choice for the next GB though I'm staying with the helo theme. My Mk.I is going to be built as LV•N serving with 57OTU which was in '42 I believe so that's out. My preferences in order for the other four...

1.) Mediterranean Theatre Revisited
B.) Pacific Theatre Revisited
Ω.) Russian/Eastern Front Revisited
Fourth.) European Theatre Revisited


----------



## A4K (Dec 23, 2017)

First of all, MERRY CHRISTMAS guys and all best wishes for the new year!

Hoping to get back into the GB's (and the forum!) soon - and maybe even finish one! 

All for keeping the 'lower interest' subjects to keep variety of types and theatres up, but agree to the inclusion of a more popular subject aswell as a 'Plan B'.

All 'revisited' subjects mentioned sound good to me, though I will try to enter a helo myself for GB 37, just deciding which.


----------



## mikewint (Dec 23, 2017)

Anything you Guys decide on is OK with me just keep the Helos in as I need an excuse to build the Chinook, one of the four: 
*Originally designated the 53rd Aviation Detachment, and nicknamed "Guns-A-Go-Go" or "Go-Go Birds", this "test" unit of three Armed/Armored CH-47 Chinooks (#64-13149 nicknamed "EASY MONEY", #64-13151 nicknamed "STUMP JUMPER", and #64-13154 nicknamed "BIRTH CONTROL" *the first A/ACH-47A built, #64-13145 remained in the states for further testing at Edwards AFB*) were deployed TDY for six months to Vietnam, 3 months at Vung Tau, and three months at An Khe. During their evaluation period, the ACH-47's destroyed every assigned target they engaged.*


----------



## parsifal (Dec 23, 2017)

If we are going to marry less popular builds to the usual popular subjects I would suggest the following

1) WWI
2) Between the wars
3) 1946-1950
4) 1951-1970
5) 1971-present day


----------



## A4K (Jan 4, 2018)

Anyone apart from Mike doing a helo? Deciding between these myself:

Agusta Bell AB204, Austrian Army Air Corps
Kaman SH-2F Seasprite, RNZAF
Mil Mi 24, Hungarian Air Force
NH Industries NH90, RNZAF.

Leaning towards the Mi 24 (favourite helo) or NH90 I think...


----------



## parsifal (Jan 4, 2018)

I would really like to do an RAN Sycamore,. Also a Kiowa. 

in the fixed wing area, I have a gannet to build. I would still like to do a Swordfish of some description and for WWI one of the Nieuports. 

at some point I have some ships to finish or build....nothing to do with the GBs, but would eat into my build time and bench space.....choices choices. 

none of these are popular to the majority.


----------



## Donivanp (Jan 16, 2018)

Might I suggest something like
Twins All twin engined aircraft of the war.
Jets 1940-1950 first generation jets.
Pacific war. All pacific campaign aircraft.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 17, 2018)

All good Don. We have a bit of time now that we are sorting the details of GB 37. At some point, I'll put a poll together for the next round of GBs.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 17, 2018)

Re-visiting the 'Heavy Hitters' theme could also be a good one - bombers, ground attack etc etc.
Not that I have anything specific of course ........... Oh, except 1/48th scale Lancaster, B-24, B-25, Ventura, couple of Mossies, 1/72nd scale Stirling...............


----------



## Donivanp (Jan 23, 2018)

Yes and the what if's the war lasted longer. B-36, Now that's a HEAVY HITTER!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 24, 2018)

So is the average female in my town !!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 24, 2018)

Aren't you thinking of 'heavy shitter' old boy?


----------



## Airframes (Jan 24, 2018)

Well old chap, I try not to get that close to find out !!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 24, 2018)

Rumours has it, that they leave the bog hummin....is that something that you can confirm or?


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 24, 2018)

Now don't go stepping in it....


----------

